# Sliding Window Won't Align



## bschoborg (Feb 1, 2013)

I have a horizontal sliding window that will not shut correctly. The bottom will shut and be flush with the frame, and the bottom latch will lock. However, the top latch is less than a quarter inch from being aligned with the lock to function appropriately. I have taken the window in and out multiple times, cleaned the tracking and the frame...I cannot find the problem.

Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated as I need this fixed for a home inspection!!

Thanks and I'm glad to be a newbie to the forum.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Check it for level and plumb, may need shimming.
Got a picture so we can see what your seeing?


----------



## HomeSealed (Jan 3, 2008)

I agree with Joe. Sounds like something may be out of square... Was this recently installed?...or was this fine and this problem just popped up? 
Vinyl sliders have a snap-in track in the sill, and if that is not seated properly it could make the sashes not line up.
Pic would be great.


----------



## bschoborg (Feb 1, 2013)

I have attached pictures..hopefully they help. They are the best pictures I could get with the sun beating in...

I have checked the entire frame and it all comes out level...


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Ok so what about plumb?
How are you checking it?
Going to need a long level on that one.
Also check it then rotate the level 180 deg. to see if it's the level that's off.
Should be exactly the same on both sides.


----------



## HomeSealed (Jan 3, 2008)

It is very obvious from the pic that something is out of whack. Look particularly at the interface of how the side of the sash lines up with the side jamb of the frame. With the direction that it is showing, my guess is that your sill is sagging in the middle. It is fairly common with lower grade vinyl if it is not properly supported across the sill when installed. You'll need to get some shims under the sill at the meeting rail (the center), and it will go right back into place. The catch is, you may need to pull off some trim or whatever exterior cladding you have in order to do so.
The other possibility is that there is something in the window track that is raising the sash up in the corner.


----------

